# PAKISTAN ARMY TRUCKS



## CONNAN

*i dont know the names pakistani members can quote the names *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

holy moly, pakistan Even Uses mercedes , Great


----------



## TaimiKhan

Some of these trucks are not in service with Pakistan, rather they seem of some other country. Turkish or some European service ones.


----------



## CONNAN

TaimiKhan said:


> Some of these trucks are not in service with Pakistan, rather they seem of some other country. Turkish or some European service ones.



is there any way i can find the present ones or can you please post the the present trucks used thank you


----------



## chachachoudhary

connanxlrc1000 said:


> *i dont know the names pakistani members can quote the names *



I can see a Mercedez, SAAB-SCANNIA SBA 111, SCANIA Tank carrier, toyota SQ-15 variant and some china and US designed trucks.


----------



## TaimiKhan

connanxlrc1000 said:


>



These above three, well never seen such vehicles with the PA formations.


----------



## TaimiKhan

PA Uses wide variety of trucks of different origins:

Europeans mostly for tank transporters, towing heavy artillery pieces and some small ones in different roles. 

Japanese Isuzu & Hino trucks. 

UD Nissan trucks.

American old ones, the 2 1/2 tons variant and some others. 

Local Pakistan made Yasoob trucks (production stopped after few hundred trucks provided)

Chinese ones mostly in the TEL role for cruise missile and ballistic missile role. 

Names of the companies whose trucks are being used:

Unimog

Mercedes-Benz

UD Nissan 

Iveco

Isuzu

Hino

American trucks of different make, but old designs. 

Pakistan made Yasoob trucks. 

Land Rover Defender Jeeps in different configurations

Mitsubishi Pick Ups

Toyota Pickups and RKR Jeeps

And may be a few more things.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chachachoudhary

connanxlrc1000 said:


> That is Duro III ambulance from MOWAG germany.


----------



## Blackpearl

TaimiKhan said:


> PA Uses wide variety of trucks of different origins:
> 
> Europeans mostly for tank transporters, towing heavy artillery pieces and some small ones in different roles.
> 
> Japanese Isuzu & Hino trucks.
> 
> UD Nissan trucks.
> 
> American old ones, the 2 1/2 tons variant and some others.
> 
> Local Pakistan made Yasoob trucks (production stopped after few hundred trucks provided)
> 
> Chinese ones mostly in the TEL role for cruise missile and ballistic missile role.
> 
> Names of the companies whose trucks are being used:
> 
> Unimog
> 
> Mercedes-Benz
> 
> UD Nissan
> 
> Iveco
> 
> Isuzu
> 
> Hino
> 
> American trucks of different make, but old designs.
> 
> Pakistan made Yasoob trucks.
> 
> Land Rover Defender Jeeps in different configurations
> 
> Mitsubishi Pick Ups
> 
> Toyota Pickups and RKR Jeeps
> 
> And may be a few more things.



it is only a luxury with Pakistan Army to have different types of trucks, 4x4 vehicles, utility vehicles. a nightmare for logisticians to support so differnt and divergent type of systems.
why Yasoob project was cancelled.
in 70s, Pakistan was able to produce its own jeep 'Nishan', but then project was shelved.

I like indians in this regard, thier inclination towards austerity, soldiers and general alike use Suzuki Potohar.

Army should go for standardization of vehicles so that we have less numerous vehicles, same chassis, different jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

Blackpearl said:


> it is only a luxury with Pakistan Army to have different types of trucks, 4x4 vehicles, utility vehicles. a nightmare for logisticians to support so differnt and divergent type of systems.
> why Yasoob project was cancelled.
> in 70s, Pakistan was able to produce its own jeep 'Nishan', but then project was shelved.
> 
> I like indians in this regard, thier inclination towards austerity, soldiers and general alike use Suzuki Potohar.
> 
> Army should go for standardization of vehicles so that we have less numerous vehicles, same chassis, different jobs.



Yasoob got canceled most probably due to the corruption element, as it would have made import stopped or reduced a lot. As Yasoob 6X6 is one beast truck, when it comes by you or if you see it in your car's back mirror, it makes you get on the side and let it pass. It was a perfect choice for heavy duty like towing of artillery guns, ammo transport and as a tank transporter. 

A 4X4 version was also planned but after supposedly 350-400 were manufactured, it was canceled. Reportedly a few export orders were also received but never delivered. 

The recent Toyota and Mitsubishi pick ups are very good additions, as these vehicles are proving their worth and would not give problems, but the Land Rover Defender class vehicles was not a clean deal.

Hope the army top brass learn what you said, but a miracle would be required. 

We have lot of vehicles, but Army's mechanical and electrical engineering base is strong and they have been maintaining these vehicles and making spare parts locally where required. 

But it seems with passage of time, the standardization will come, now defenders are not being procured more, rather the pickups are now becoming the work horse, similarly, standardization in heavy vehicles is also required. Hope the Yasoob project is started again, it was one hell of a beast.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Super Falcon

thanx for posting them love them


----------



## Windjammer

---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Super Falcon

windjammmer plz post some more heavyduty stufff thanx


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Iveco designs, manufactures, and markets a broad range of light, medium and heavy commercial vehicles, off-road trucks, city and intercity buses and coaches as well as special vehicles for applications such as fire fighting, off-road missions, defence and civil protection. Iveco employs over 27,687 people and runs 27 production units in 16 Countries in the world using excellent technologies developed in 5 research centres. Besides Europe, the company operates in China, Russia, Libya, Australia, Argentina, Brazil, and South Africa. More than 5,900 service outlets in over 100 Countries guarantee technical support wherever in the world an Iveco vehicle is at work.

IVECO Defence Vehicles
Based in Bolzano, Northern Italy, IVECO Defence Vehicles is well known for its ability to apply advanced automotive innovations and leading edge protection solutions to practical and purpose-built designs, resulting in a full range of military trucks, armoured vehicles, protected and multirole vehicles.

At present it is estimated that over 30,000 IVECO vehicles are in military service worldwide.

Multi-role vehicles

Developed to counter the evolving threat, the multirole vehicle range encompasses 4 &#215; 4 personnel carrier and patrol vehicles which combine exceptional mobility, agility and terrain accessibility with high levels of protection against both ballistic and mine attack. They are equally effective in both peacekeeping and counter insurgency missions.

Light multi-role vehicles (LMVs)

The LMV is a purpose built military vehicle which nonetheless benefits from the use of many commercial components. Rugged and highly mobile, it is designed as a chassis cab which permits the installation of many different modules including a cargo platform, an ambulance and a weapon carrier.

Anti-mine protection has also been given a high priority, with the over-riding aim being to ensure the survival of the crew. Since LMV&#8217;s first deployment to Afghanistan, IVECO&#8217;s integrated solution has ensured the survival of all of its occupants. whenever the vehicle has been attacked.

The LMV was selected for front line duties by the following armies: Italy (1260 units), UK (401 units), Spain (120 units), Norway (60 units), Belgium (440 units), Croatia (10 units), the Czech Republic (21 units) and, most recently, Austria (150 units).

Medium-protected vehicles (MPVs)

To meet the demand for heavily protected utility and multipurpose vehicles able to provide high levels of ballistic, mine and IED protection, IVECO Defence Vehicles worked jointly with KMW to develop a new family of vehicles known as MPV (Multi purpose Vehicles) which fits between its highly successful Light Multirole Vehicle (LMV) and its Centauro AIFV 8 &#215; 8 armoured wheeled vehicles.

Not only the MPV is among the most protected vehicles in its category, but it also has one of the best volume/protection ratio. In current operations mobility does not mean only the ability to move on difficult terrain, but also to be able to drive through narrow roads and urban areas. MPV has been designed with this requirement in mind, optimising terrain accessibility whilst ensuring that life cycle costs are reduced through the maximum use of COTS assemblies.

MOTS

Iveco Defence Vehicles also has access to the full Iveco range of panel vans and light trucks through to transporters capable of moving loads in excess of 75t. Available as 4 &#215; 2, 4 &#215; 4, 6 &#215; 4, 6 &#215; 6, 8 &#215; 4 and 8 &#215; 8 these vehicles fulfil logistic roles for a wide range of defence forces from the rear echelon up to the forward areas.

One of the characteristics of current operations is that there is no front line, with logistic troops as likely to be attacked as combat arms. In recognition of this, Iveco Defence Vehicles has worked to develop a class leading protected cab which can be fitted to Iveco&#8217;s heavy duty 6 &#215; 6 and 8 &#215; 8 Trakker chassis. The result is a robust, highly mobile but cost effective logistic vehicle which can operate even in high threat areas.

Tactical trucks

IVECO Defence Vehicles offers a full range of battle proven, powerful and capable 4 &#215; 4, 6 &#215; 6 and 8 &#215; 8 purpose designed military logistic vehicles to provide tactical support to any military operation in the most hostile environmental conditions. The whole range can be equipped with a new generation of add on armour kit, achieving a unique combination of performance, payload and protection to support any military operation in the most hostile environmental conditions.

Armoured vehicles

In addition to its logistic and protected vehicle range, IVECO has also manufactures two families of wheeled armoured vehicles. The first of these, the 8 &#215; 8 Centauro family, includes weapon platforms mounting 105 and 120mm guns, an infantry fighting vehicle mounting a 25mm cannon, an APC, a command vehicle and specialist repair and recovery variants. The second family is the 4 &#215; 4 and 6 &#215; 6 Puma reconnaissance and liaison family, which has seen service in demanding operational conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

thanx windjammmer for you awsome work for us if you post more i willl appritiate i can do tooo but these days i dont have that much of time anyway once again im thankfulll to you


----------



## peace prophet

TaimiKhan said:


> Yasoob got canceled* most probably due to the corruption element*, as it would have made import stopped or reduced a lot.



Quite blatant I must say.


----------



## peace prophet

ANY PIC OF YASOOB TRUCK?

HOW IS IT AS COMPARED TO TATA??


----------



## Super Falcon

i never heared of this yasoob truck from where pakistan was importing it and what in replacement pakistan buyed after they ditched the deal


----------



## Imran Khan

Yasoob (6 x 6) 6,000 kg truck (Pakistan), Trucks

Development 
The decision to proceed with the development of a family of military and commercial trucks was taken by the Pakistan government in July 1989. The first two prototypes of the resultant military truck, named Yasoob after the fastest horse of the Prophet, were handed over to the Pakistan Army for trials during 1990. These vehicles had 40 per cent local content, which increased when full production commenced. Components for all major vehicle units, such as the engine, transmission, axles and transfer, are manufactured under licence (with provision for buy-back arrangements). The first production unit was delivered to the Pakistan Army in 1994.Development of a Yasoob 4 &#215; 4 Mark II model was completed. This model had a forward control cab manufactured by the then Leyland Trucks Limited of the UK. Apart from the standard cargo body, recovery, tanker, mobile workshop and long wheelbase versions were scheduled. As of 1999 Trans Mobile Limited (manufacturers of the Yasoob range) were understood to have ceased trading. No production figures for the Yasoob range were officially released, however it is understood that around 450 (6 &#215; 6) and 250 (4 &#215; 4) models were delivered between 1993-95. 

Description 
The Yasoob (6 &#215; 6) 6,000 kg truck was designed as an all-purpose vehicle intended for general logistic purposes that can also be used to tow artillery or trailers. The standard model is a cargo truck with a maximum highway load capacity of 12,000 kg (6,000 kg off-road). Layout is conventional, with the 8.3 litre diesel engine at the front, a two-door, three-seat, fully enclosed cab in the centre and the cargo area with high drop sides and a tailgate at the rear. The cargo area can be covered by bows and a tarpaulin, with the bows stowed behind the cab when not in use. Bench seats can be fitted for troop carrying.The frame uses rolled channel construction with six reinforced cross members. The front and rear axles have spiral bevel hub reduction.Three wheelbase lengths (front axle to rear bogie) were stated as available: 4.3 m, 4.6 m and 5.5 m. The standard cargo version having the 4.6 m wheelbase chassis but there was also to be a lengthened cargo bed variant that would utilise the longer 5.5 m chassis. Van-bodied variants (for command post or mobile stores functions) were proposed for all three wheelbase lengths. Other variants in the Yasoob range were to include a dump truck, a wrecker and a tractor truck for towing loads up to 25,000 kg; all three using the 4.3 m wheelbase chassis. A fuel or water tanker version (4.6 m chassis) and a bridging equipment carrier (5.5 m chassis) were also proposed.Commercial

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

peace prophet said:


> ANY PIC OF YASOOB TRUCK?
> 
> HOW IS IT AS COMPARED TO TATA??



this is TATA's new 8X8 Heavy Truck 



And Yasoob, I havent seen it, any pictures??


----------



## jha

kya imran bhai...pura copy-paste kar diye..?


----------



## Super Falcon

paste aur copy karna padta hai bhai itna kon likha ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

trucks are importanr part of any millitary so pakistan must have something like home made tata type vehicle


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

Super Falcon said:


> trucks are importanr part of any millitary so pakistan must have something like home made tata type vehicle



Buddy, TATA Is the worlds 4th largest truck Manufacturer.... So please buddy , give some respect for that company , And Dosent Taxila make such stuffs??


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*stick to the topic please*


----------



## Windjammer

TheWarriorIndian said:


> Buddy, TATA Is the worlds 4th largest truck Manufacturer.... So please buddy , give some respect for that company , And Dosent Taxila make such stuffs??



What's the big deal, here's some luxury coaches made by Hino/Pak, which also makes HGVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blackpearl

Yasoob pic please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blackpearl

TaimiKhan said:


> But it seems with passage of time, the standardization will come, now defenders are not being procured more, rather the pickups are now becoming the work horse, similarly, standardization in heavy vehicles is also required. Hope the Yasoob project is started again, it was one hell of a beast.



Can we have the details of Yasoob, specifications,
Military deals when they involve an equipment which is actually designed to meet commercial standards are always doubtful, and chances of corruption. now 4x4 Hilux single double cabin is designed on commercial standards. similarly Army is using Hyundai Shahzore 4x2 utility vehicles, which donot confirm to any military standards. yet both the vehicles are serving the purpose good. 
Advantage of using commercial standards vehicle in military is that their maintenance and repairs may be arranged anywhere, from commercial workshops, if no Army workshop is in the vicinity. However, people maintaining the stores or spares in Army depots are prone to sell it to local market, so chances of corruption.


----------



## Mrityunjay Rai

Windjammer said:


> What's the big deal, here's some luxury coaches made by Hino/Pak, which also makes HGVs.



@mods
Why every ones off topic posts have been deleted but windjammer,s is still there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SAUD-404

Windjammer said:


>



this is an electro tel, that carries missiles i personlly dont think that it os a truck...


----------



## Kinetic

Good pics. Does these trucks designed in Pakistan or imported? ToT?


----------



## blackwater 007

Kinetic said:


> Good pics. Does these trucks designed in Pakistan or imported? ToT?



Except Hino-Pak, I see all other are direct import. Hope my Pak brothers put light on it.


----------



## Kinetic

blackwater 007 said:


> Except Hino-Pak, I see all other are direct import. Hope my Pak brothers put light on it.



Thanks. Hino-Pak, is it a Japan-Pakistan JV? Are they use it for military as well or only civilian?

Which vehicles are these used for TEL (missile launchers)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

Kinetic said:


> Thanks. Hino-Pak, is it a Japan-Pakistan JV? Are they use it for military as well or only civilian?
> 
> Which vehicles are these used for TEL (missile launchers)?



Chinese TEL for missiles. We don't have the base or expertise to develop such beasts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

We are using state of the Art missile launchers (but imported). We are still not make anything like that. Rest of Military movement trucks on borders or for Military operations we used HINO-PAK trucks, Mercedes and Toyota/Mitsubishi Pickups. Recently i have seen some pictures in which Toyota VIGO also used in Operations. I love vigo its a BEAST!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Should i add some?
Toyota hilux double cabin
Toyota land cruiser
Mitsubishi Turbos
Toyota Vigos
Land rovers
RKR
SSR
Mercedize,ISUZU,HINO PAK
Shehzor
Dhai ton.
etc.
Main vehicles of Pak Army


----------



## Blackpearl

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Should i add some?
> Toyota hilux double cabin
> Toyota land cruiser
> Mitsubishi Turbos
> Toyota Vigos
> Land rovers
> RKR
> SSR
> Mercedize,ISUZU,HINO PAK
> Shehzor
> Dhai ton.
> etc.
> Main vehicles of Pak Army



I dont think Vigos are used by Army, however, they are used by Paramilitary Forces (FC, Rangers, ANF, Levies, Police etc)


----------



## Stealth

Blackpearl said:


> I dont think Vigos are used by Army, however, they are used by Paramilitary Forces (FC, Rangers, ANF, Levies, Police etc)



Man i have seen few clips on TV channels in which (Swat operation Pakistan forces used Toyota VIGO)


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Blackpearl said:


> I dont think Vigos are used by Army, however, they are used by Paramilitary Forces (FC, Rangers, ANF, Levies, Police etc)



Army also uses them but in low numbers........yes its mostly used by paramilitary forces.


----------



## cabatli_53

BMC 185-09 B (4X4) 2,5 Ton TWV

* 185 PS Engine
* 4x4 Wheel Configuration
* Steel Cabin with Heater and Windshield Defroster
* Fully Automatic Transmission
* NATO Standards Compliance
* All Terrain Vehicle







http://www.bmc.com.tr/images2/img/347/File/BMC&#37;20185-09 B.pdf

BMC 235-16 P (4X4) 5 Ton TWV

* 235 PS Engine
* 4x4 Wheel Configuration
* Steel Cabin with Heater and Windshield Defroster
* Fully Automatic / Manual Transmission
* NATO Standards Compliance
* All Terrain Vehicle






http://www.bmc.com.tr/images2/img/347/File/BMC 235-16P.pdf

BMC 380-26 P (6X6) 10 Ton TWV

* 380 PS Engine
* 6x6 Wheel Configuration
* Steel Cabin with Heater and Windshield Defroster
* Fully Automatic / Manual Transmission
* NATO Standards Compliance
* All Terrain Vehicle






http://www.bmc.com.tr/images2/img/347/File/BMC 380-26P.pdf

Otokar Kaya Armoured Truck







Hope to see some cooperations between Pakistan-Turkey for some of them !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MZUBAIR




----------



## MZUBAIR




----------



## usmanjilani

Am a die-hard fan of Pak, Armys' Trucks, and other vehicles,...................loved all these pictures and the information [specifications] regarding many trucks................


----------



## Ababeel

What are the products of MVRDE (Military Vehicle Research and Development Establishment) then?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@cobalti........we already make trucks.


----------



## ace slasher

Kinetic said:


> Which vehicles are these used for TEL (missile launchers)?



can you tell me the specs of these awesome beasts?
names?
manufacturing company?
engine details?horsepower?


----------



## TaimiKhan

ace slasher said:


> can you tell me the specs of these awesome beasts?
> names?
> manufacturing company?
> engine details?horsepower?



These are Chinese made vehicles. 

You can Google by using the TA580/TAS5380 version of vehicles. 

But, not much info is available right away, you would have to spend some time to get more of the information.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

Yasoob (6 x 6) 6,000 kg truck (Pakistan), Trucks

Development 
The decision to proceed with the development of a family of military and commercial trucks was taken by the Pakistan government in July 1989. The first two prototypes of the resultant military truck, named Yasoob after the fastest horse of the Prophet, were handed over to the Pakistan Army for trials during 1990. These vehicles had 40 per cent local content, which increased when full production commenced. Components for all major vehicle units, such as the engine, transmission, axles and transfer, are manufactured under licence (with provision for buy-back arrangements). The first production unit was delivered to the Pakistan Army in 1994.Development of a Yasoob 4 &#215; 4 Mark II model was completed. This model had a forward control cab manufactured by the then Leyland Trucks Limited of the UK. Apart from the standard cargo body, recovery, tanker, mobile workshop and long wheelbase versions were scheduled. As of 1999 Trans Mobile Limited (manufacturers of the Yasoob range) were understood to have ceased trading. No production figures for the Yasoob range were officially released, however it is understood that around 450 (6 &#215; 6) and 250 (4 &#215; 4) models were delivered between 1993-95.

Description 
The Yasoob (6 &#215; 6) 6,000 kg truck was designed as an all-purpose vehicle intended for general logistic purposes that can also be used to tow artillery or trailers. The standard model is a cargo truck with a maximum highway load capacity of 12,000 kg (6,000 kg off-road). Layout is conventional, with the 8.3 litre diesel engine at the front, a two-door, three-seat, fully enclosed cab in the centre and the cargo area with high drop sides and a tailgate at the rear. The cargo area can be covered by bows and a tarpaulin, with the bows stowed behind the cab when not in use. Bench seats can be fitted for troop carrying.The frame uses rolled channel construction with six reinforced cross members. The front and rear axles have spiral bevel hub reduction.Three wheelbase lengths (front axle to rear bogie) were stated as available: 4.3 m, 4.6 m and 5.5 m. The standard cargo version having the 4.6 m wheelbase chassis but there was also to be a lengthened cargo bed variant that would utilise the longer 5.5 m chassis. Van-bodied variants (for command post or mobile stores functions) were proposed for all three wheelbase lengths. Other variants in the Yasoob range were to include a dump truck, a wrecker and a tractor truck for towing loads up to 25,000 kg; all three using the 4.3 m wheelbase chassis. A fuel or water tanker version (4.6 m chassis) and a bridging equipment carrier (5.5 m chassis) were also proposed.Commercial

The complete article appears in the following publication:
Publication Title	Jane's Military Vehicles and Logistics
Publication date	Aug 14, 2008
Section	Trucks


----------



## sherdil76

Yasoob (6 x 6) 6,000 kg truck (Pakistan), Trucks

Development 
The decision to proceed with the development of a family of military and commercial trucks was taken by the Pakistan government in July 1989. The first two prototypes of the resultant military truck, named Yasoob after the fastest horse of the Prophet, were handed over to the Pakistan Army for trials during 1990. These vehicles had 40 per cent local content, which increased when full production commenced. Components for all major vehicle units, such as the engine, transmission, axles and transfer, are manufactured under licence (with provision for buy-back arrangements). The first production unit was delivered to the Pakistan Army in 1994.Development of a Yasoob 4 × 4 Mark II model was completed. This model had a forward control cab manufactured by the then Leyland Trucks Limited of the UK. Apart from the standard cargo body, recovery, tanker, mobile workshop and long wheelbase versions were scheduled. As of 1999 Trans Mobile Limited (manufacturers of the Yasoob range) were understood to have ceased trading. No production figures for the Yasoob range were officially released, however it is understood that around 450 (6 × 6) and 250 (4 × 4) models were delivered between 1993-95. 

Description 
The Yasoob (6 × 6) 6,000 kg truck was designed as an all-purpose vehicle intended for general logistic purposes that can also be used to tow artillery or trailers. The standard model is a cargo truck with a maximum highway load capacity of 12,000 kg (6,000 kg off-road). Layout is conventional, with the 8.3 litre diesel engine at the front, a two-door, three-seat, fully enclosed cab in the centre and the cargo area with high drop sides and a tailgate at the rear. The cargo area can be covered by bows and a tarpaulin, with the bows stowed behind the cab when not in use. Bench seats can be fitted for troop carrying.The frame uses rolled channel construction with six reinforced cross members. The front and rear axles have spiral bevel hub reduction.Three wheelbase lengths (front axle to rear bogie) were stated as available: 4.3 m, 4.6 m and 5.5 m. The standard cargo version having the 4.6 m wheelbase chassis but there was also to be a lengthened cargo bed variant that would utilise the longer 5.5 m chassis. Van-bodied variants (for command post or mobile stores functions) were proposed for all three wheelbase lengths. Other variants in the Yasoob range were to include a dump truck, a wrecker and a tractor truck for towing loads up to 25,000 kg; all three using the 4.3 m wheelbase chassis. A fuel or water tanker version (4.6 m chassis) and a bridging equipment carrier (5.5 m chassis) were also proposed.Commercial


----------



## Capt.Popeye

^^^ Any pictures of the 'Yasoob' trucks please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Kinetic said:


> Thanks. Hino-Pak, is it a Japan-Pakistan JV? Are they use it for military as well or only civilian?
> 
> Which vehicles are these used for TEL (missile launchers)?



These are knock-offs of Soviet MAZ trucks. The 4-axel one is the famous MAZ-543 used as TELs for Scuds. With (probably) all powered axles and two frontal axles steerable for a small turning radius, this is a formidable cross-country vehicle.

Pakistan uses the MAZ-543 derivative for TELs and MELs and for the A-100 MRLSs. It has in other countries been used as a SP Artillery platform, and (probably a 3-axle derivative) as an IFV. They make great fire-engines too.

The longer one is used in Pakistan as the Shaheen II TEL as well as Babur quad-launcher platform.


----------



## faisaljaffery

Thanks God our military is not using open cabin Suzuki Jeeps. These jeeps are not designed to be used for military purposes. PA is mostly using Toyota, Mitsubishi and Land Rovers in Jeep category and Pak Hino made trucks in trucks category


----------



## Super Falcon

hope we get next generation trucks which can move on world's most hardest surfaces from rocky uneven to snowy paths with ease hope becoz in war time if we have to use missiles so these trucks take them near to indian border safely


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

You guys wanted to see Yasoob.... here it is!







Pic is from 2002 IDEAS exibition...


I see alot of them in multan in service with PA!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Horizon303

Windjammer said:


>


 
Volvo FL 10


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> You guys wanted to see Yasoob.... here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic is from 2002 IDEAS exibition...
> 
> 
> I see alot of them in multan in service with PA!



These trucks still under production?


----------



## Horizon303

Windjammer said:


>


Link Force Global Co, Ltd. GW 2400 Heavy duty Truck


----------



## Horizon303

ace slasher said:


> can you tell me the specs of these awesome beasts?
> names?
> manufacturing company?
> engine details?horsepower?


1) Link Force Global Co,Ltd. China Heavy Duty Truck GW 2400
2) Link Force Global Co,Ltd. China Heavy Duty Truck GW 2900


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

American Pakistani said:


> These trucks still under production?


 
Not sure... though it is in service.... and per logic if the truck was presented in ideas 2002... it might be... same goes for the spares tht the ones in service are using.


----------



## wafa1230

its beautiful trucks, i like the colors of the truck of pakistani military, appreciated to share with us


----------



## Mosamania

Talking about trucks Pakistan can have some fine Saudi Made trucks from Reem truck industries that rolled out its first truck this year and to its bad luck the only available images I found of it online is that of it in Garbage role


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mosamania said:


> Talking about trucks Pakistan can have some fine Saudi Made trucks from Reem truck industries that rolled out its first truck this year and to its bad luck the only available images I found of it online is that of it in Garbage role



They are buying Merc trucks aswell as truck frm Pakistani company HINOPAK manufactured in Pakistan.


----------



## Donatello

Pay your respect to the diesel power. They do the heavy duty hauling.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

More pics please!


----------



## Super Falcon

well where did pakistan purchased yasoob


----------



## DeeDee

nice informative thread.


----------



## farhan_9909

Super Falcon said:


> well where did pakistan purchased yasoob



yasoob is a pakistani made and designed truck.

bt due to high brass kickbacks it hasnt been full mature and in full production

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patentneer

Super Falcon said:


> trucks are important part of any millitary so pakistan must have something like home made tata type vehicle


^^
Contentious topic, sorry comparisons re: arch rival India's transport vehicle industry is inevitable.

Shockingly, India is the largest and biggest producer of dual-use civil-military vehicles like jeeps and trucks.
Mahindra's Bolero may be the world's cheapest, best selling 'jeep' style vehicle, and some truck models of Tata and Leyland Indian Co.'s are world beaters. This was achieved over a long period of time, with tech. imports, consultants and finally buy-outs but the key to this development was local demand and local policy. India went on to build a world class, Holistic, local and Global demand driven auto industry. This meant that apart from Indian Co'.'s either scaling up their game or falling by the wayside, all major auto Co.'s built major plants in India. Indian auto industry's exports alone are a many times Pakistan's total exports.

*M&M's Bolero



*
- Cylinder gas/ Chicken/Tourist/Newspaper delivery vehicle specially re: rough terrain

Many Indian and Global Co.'s production model runs are hit, even super hit compared to Global benchmarks. Tata's micro truck Tata Ace was a rainmaker. Before that, mini truck the 407 was a hit. Recently, newly estd. in India Reanult made it to Global standards in sales re: it's hit Duster and Kwid models. Suzuki and Hyundai are old superstars of the market. But Premier, Hindustan Motors and Rover; their respective iconic models are dead by the roadside. In tractors, M&M and Escorts are top of the charts Globally. Hero, Honda India, Bajaj, TVS and recently revived Enfield are surpass Global sales benchmarks by far, while BSA, Yezdi, Rajdoot, Lohia, Scooters India are out of the game. 

Govt. Co.'s, pvt. Co.'s, Foreign Co.'s, Commie style Co.'s, Lala/Bania Co.'s ... it's been an all out slugfest. There have been innumerable more failures like SAN Motors, DC Motors, Bijli Motors, Standard Herald, Dolphin etc.-etc.

Pak. Vs. India's auto comparison may be off-topic, but natural and spontaneous, however there is no comparison.


----------



## Taygibay

patentneer said:


> Shockingly, India is the largest and biggest producer of dual-use civil-military vehicles like jeeps and trucks.



Why shockingly? Shouldn't people wanting tough vehicles
go along with the longest network of potholes in the world?
It makes perfect sense!

Good day to you, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patentneer

^^
Hehe ... good one, but it was amazing to know when I figured it out, it's long term policy.
No self respecting manufacturer in India operates without mass production re: dual use vehicles.

I have a tech.-defence background and automatically thought how clever, if (God Forbid) a full on war breaks out the Indian defence establishment would have ready production lines and eco-system amping up production into the millions easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patentneer

^^
Abnormal, that Indian Co.'s don't or arre unable to crack large regional markets.

If Tata, Leyland, AMW, Mahindra or Escorts set up Dubai operations under a sub-brand, like Western Co.'s producing in India and supplying to the non G-20 world out of India without diluting their brand value, then why not Tata trucks for Pakistan under ... say Pak Suzuki brand ?

Pak Suzuki is a going concern in Pakistan. And 50% of Suzuki Japan is Indian by sales, value etc. 
Suzuki India runs the world's largest factory operation re: automobiles in Gurgaon. 

Naive to think that Pak. Suzuki, in today's world of Global logistics chains, has no inter-connections with Suzuki India re: above fact that Suzuki in India is the parents powerhouse.

See how India-Pakistan rivalry is a very profitable business for all stakeholders.


----------

